#    ,   5,6,7,8

## nataleks-s

,            . 
        : .5 (  )  .7 (  )   ,           ,   .5    ,   .7   ? 
   ,    . 6 (  )   (),  .8        .

----------

. 5         .   7-      . ,        .  .6      .  .8    ,       .  .8   . ,     41      . 8 (        ).     .

----------


## nataleks-s

,  !

----------


## St_Valk

!      )     6. ,        ,     -,       .    - 2   ,             ,   ?  )

----------

> !      )     6. ,        ,     -,       .    - 2   ,             ,   ?  )


  6        ,         .

----------


## St_Valk

> 6        ,         .


    ,       ?         ,    ?

----------

:Smilie:     .    ,     .   ?      7 ,  8     5-,   . :Embarrassment:

----------

!!!


> 9.6.          N 7      .


      23  2012 . N 231.
  -   :Big Grin:

----------

> .    ,     .   ?      7 ,  8     5-,   .


,  5-  ""   ,  7-       8-

----------


## St_Valk

!    .  ,    )               ?)

----------


## Uncore

> !    .  ,    )               ?)


   .     ,     .

----------


## St_Valk

> .     ,     .


!

----------

.5,6,7,8      ?    .?      ?

----------

> .5,6,7,8      ?    .?      ?


       .

----------

, .         .   ,    .   ,  !!!!

----------


## VNA-Nadezhda

,   ,   5,6,7,  ,              ??????    5,   -     
!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pallina

?   ?

----------

